# Might Angie be sick, or just ... amorous?



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, our King Pigeon Angie (who is most likely a he) has been acting slightly different lately.

He's making a lot of this sound (not the happy dance sound, but the low guttural, more desperate sounding vocalization):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cUZ...DvjVQa1PpcFPTCVLvW5Xk13azA65Jeh5Dz_2PLuQ3YmE=

and acting like he wants to 'hump' my hand (which he tried to do once). He seems agitated and is hanging out in new places around the house and vocalizing.

He bobs his tail a lot when he makes that sound.

His poops lately have been loose, normal colored, but smelly.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Amorous for sure.
Does he hold his poop while in the cage and then let go once he's out of the cage?


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

Yup, and they're big ones too... but he also does go in the cage as well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think what's happening, is that he holds it for as long as he can. Nesting birds do that too so as to not poop around the nest. That kind of poop is quite smelly. To be safe though, it wouldn't be a bad idea to have a fecal done on his poop because he could have an infection.


----------

